# Lump on Goat???



## maddymaeb'sgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello i have a question and this is my first time posting anything on this forum...

I have about a 5 month old Boer goat named Pablo that I got in March 2011, I didnt know if the breeder gave him his CDT shot so I gave it to him again behind his shoulder. He did develop an absess but thats goin down. But just a couple of weeks ago I noticed a dime sized lump at the front of his left shoulder - i dont know if may be this is from a vaccine that was givin to him by the breeder but...if it was can they develop lumps that far in the future? Anyway the lump is hard and still has plenty of hair on it...Im just puzzled! Can they get just fatty absesscces? Should I go to the vet and get it lanced?
Help would be wonderful! Thanks! 

maddymaeb'sgoats


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

This time of year it could be a bug bite that swelled up or got a bit infected. I would not think it would be from a prior vaccine. 

I would watch it for a few days--if it gets larger or looses hair then yes definately call a veterinarian. But for now, I would see which direction it is going to go. 

My doe got a squishy lump right under the end of her chin a few weeks ago--just had her tested and she is CL neg so I knew it was not that--I gave her some dexamethasone to see if that would reduce the sweling. After one dose of the dex it was 1/2 the size and after the 2nd night (2nd dose) it was completely gone. So this tells me it was a sting from a bug or maybe she got into a weed that caused that reaction.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.. glad to have you do your first post.... :thumb: 

...if you know... that is where the shot was given exactly... then... it is an abscess shot...now if it isn't in the right spot... it should be tested by a vet....for possible CL....to be on the safe side... :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If he was mine I would take him to the vet and have it opened up there and have them send the contents off to be cultured, just to be sure your boy hasn't got CL. It is very possible it is something else, but it is better to know for sure, and if it is CL it is better not to have it opened on your property.

If it is CL, it sounds like you have plenty of time to get this done, but you don't want it breaking open on your property.

I think it is just better to know than to always wonder until you have a disaster on your hands.

People have different opinions, and you can be more laid back or less laid back, and it is okay. I am just real paranoid.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
I am one that is also a bit more on the paranoid side and I would wait a few days and if it doesn't go away I would go to the vet to have it opened there and tested for CL. If its right where you gave the shot I would think its from that.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

has anyone seen a chart with the lymph gland locations?

I seen one somewhere but cant seem to find it.I think this is a CL lump site if it is in front of the shoulder where it meets the neck area.Keep an eye on it,if it goes away i would not worry it might be a splinter,they like to rub things and that is the first point of contact.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

here is a chart and info on CL http://goat-link.com/content/view/101/96/


----------



## maddymaeb'sgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

tHANKS EVERYONE FOR THE REPLIES- I'M GONNA WATCH IT FOR A FEW WEEKS AND GO FROM THERE :chin:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

yes thats a good one thank you


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the lump squishy? Hard? Feel attached to the muscle? Floating? When did you first notice the lump? Has it grown since noticed?

I understand that some have different thoughts and ideas about how to go forward at this point - but IF it were me, I would not be taking it as wait and see. IF it were CL and it opens unintentionally early by itching or when "ripe" you could be asking for serious trouble!

IF it were me - I would isolate, tap the abcess with an 18 gauge needle, draw up the prudulent matter into the syringe and place contents into a red top tube. Then mail to WADDL. It will cost about 40 bucks when said and done - but could potentially eliminate a complete disaster.

But again that is what I would do if the animal was here. Again - everyone does things different and has a different approach and management policy - you will have to do what's best for you 

edited spelling errors from typing from my phone ;-)


----------



## maddymaeb'sgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes it is hard but he dosent seem to be itching it...Ive been checking on it everyday and seems the same...
:chin:


----------



## maddymaeb'sgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay so i don't mean to drag this topic out but I isolated Pablo and the lumps not getting any bigger and it docent seem to be any smaller. It's just like a knot... It has hair with no sign of bursting...he dosent itch it and it dosent hurt him when I touch or squeez it. It is a floating lump and it is quite hard
Anymore suggestions? 
Thanx :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would seriously tap it, send in the exodus, get the results and then you know what you are dealing with and if he can go back with everyone or what the next course of action to be is ;-)


----------



## maddymaeb'sgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

How long does it usually take for the lump to burst? Saying if it was CL- because it's been the same for almost a month
Thanx


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

To be honest, I am not positive - as I have not dealt with that.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

look at kelebek's longest post. is it attached to the muscle or loose under the skin. My goat had a lump like what you are describing. hard and hairy. Then next thing I know (although admittedly I wasn't monitoring it very carefully) it had burst. I would find a good goat vet and ask them what they think. Mine was able to say that he was pretty sure that it wasn't cl because of how it felt. If they think cl is a possibility then lance it.
Miranda


----------

